# Mitchell Skiff



## JRyanL (Aug 15, 2009)

Just picked up a 1974 Mitchell Skiff 13' in pretty good shape but I have no info on the boat and no point of reference on what one can (or should) be like. Does anyone have any info on these hulls, the manufacturer or a website I can check out with info. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I want to turn it into a poling skiff with a front platform.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

It can be any setup that makes you happy.
Of course that depends on the time and money you have available.

Previous posts, many with pics...

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&source=hp&q=mitchell+site%3Amicroskiff.com&aq=f&aqi=&oq=&fp=2cca7b2e99206b9c


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

There is some info on this site. This was one of the more well known Mitchell skiffs here on microskiff. 

(SOLD)1972 Mitchell Skiff, 25hp Tohatsu & 2003 Continental trailer

As you assemble more information start a thread in this section and people will add to it over time.

Blast From the Past


----------



## JRyanL (Aug 15, 2009)

Thank you for the help. Actually, when I get some picks up I think you guys are gonna be shocked how well kept this one is. It has been garage kept either forever, or since it has been restored. The only issue I have is finding replacement insignias (or maybe just one), because they are a little weathered. I also want to put a casting deck adn some storage in the front and rear and a poling platform on it. The boat is absolutely water ready now, but those mods will make this an awesome little backwater boat


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Take a digital picture of the existing logo, and hand it to a decal shop.
They have the software to convert a digital image to a vector plot
which can be run through a computer controlled cutting machine.
Any colors that make you happy. New decals overnight.

That's how this was done...

The original Photoshop image...











Decals as I was given...











And then installed...


----------



## JRyanL (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks for the info, that will come in handy with another project I'm absolutely sure. But this one isn't that easy, these are plastic insignias, like you probably won't see on many other Mitchell's (similar to the Gheenoe one's). I will post pics later today. Might go the digital route if I can't replac them.


----------



## cantcatchsquat (Jun 16, 2008)

hey brett thats a nice looking boat do you have any more pics of it


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

CCS, there's an entire build thread in the bragging section,
page 2, "Start from scratch", also a few in the fishing reports section.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i wouldnt be afraid of giving your mitchell a modern day look with decals as opposed to the plastic logo. if you still have the original logo you can get someone whos good at drawing to to duplicate it then a print shop should be able to do the rest, i took a digital photo of the mud minnow logo then went to a local decal shop and they did the rest 







[/img]


----------



## JRyanL (Aug 15, 2009)

No, I'm not worried about it from that standpoint. Just thought it would be pretty cool to have those old plastic decals. From what I've seen no other Mitchell has them


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

If you can get them loose from the hull,
a toothbrush and Softscub will clean them up.
Then rinse well and dry, apply a bit of Krylon spraypaint for plastic surfaces.
Your choice of color. ( Saw it done on an old Woodson tri-hull )


----------



## JRyanL (Aug 15, 2009)

I appreciate the help. But again not gonna be that easy.lol 
Atleast one is half broke off (missing 1/2) So unless I have them refabricated they are irreplacable as far as I can tell.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> I appreciate the help. But again not gonna be that easy.lol
> Atleast one is half broke off (missing 1/2) So unless I have them refabricated they are irreplacable as far as I can tell.



I'm sure you can have them made in aluminum if you have one good one.

I have a guy who's great at autocadding stuff for that kind of work.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

This has me interested now, the boat's been washed and put away.
Got to thinking it might not be that hard to make a wax mold.
Clean up the the good logo, make an impression with it in soft wax.
Then after the wax hardens, pour epoxy into the wax impression.
Epoxy hardens and you have a new plastic logo.
Paint and apply to the hull...(with epoxy)


----------



## JRyanL (Aug 15, 2009)

Yeah that would work. I think we're on the same page now Brett. That is very helpful because I really am just crazy enough to go through that process for the logos. Might even keep the mold and make extras for some of these other guys on here with Mitchells and no logos. I appreciate the help!!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Impression casting, you accomplish it, I want to see the pics... 
If you wanted a semi-permanent mould you could try plaster.
Interesting subject, lots of hobbyists interested in the process.

http://books.google.com/books?id=6tDJ5A0d4b0C&pg=PA6&lpg=PA6&dq=wax+impression+plaster+casting&source=bl&ots=meu4PZEskk&sig=ZiF_fXlS89z6Myrsa8XoD9ebvQA&hl=en&ei=0xHKSu_lMNSTtgfpwLyHCQ&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=2#v=onepage&q=&f=false


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

silicon sealant is good for making permanent molds, it's flexable so removing your product is easier than a stiff-breakable mold. use vegtable oil as a mold release, it's washable so you can paint your product.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

when ya gonna post pic's of the boat? I'd love to see it.  

If it's anything like the one I had, you've got yourself one heck of a versatile skiff there. Best of luck with it...


----------



## JRyanL (Aug 15, 2009)

Sorry got busy and forgot to post pics. Here they are. Got a lot of ideas.









































OK. Oars are coming out and need to install trailer lights. Still can't decide if I wanna sand and repaint. 
Gonna do alot of fiberglass and starboard work. I want to install a front casting deck that's at the height of the existng fiberglass nose cap (?). Underneath I am going to glass in an insulated cooler storage, dry storage and live well. 
Motor is gonna be 25hp Mercury tiller. Was gonna do a side consol but changed my mind.
Gonna glass over back seat to transom with another lid for storage of anchor, gas can and hidden bilge pump. 
Glass over exposed wood on transom. 
Poling platform on the back. Bow mount Minn Kota RT 55lb thrust trolling motor. 
Might do new rub rails, definetly needs some rod holders and should be fishy enough.

How's she look, got any ideas?


----------



## JRyanL (Aug 15, 2009)

Picked up forty feet of rub rail that I am going to put a rope insert in. Also, gave in on the idea and got Interlux paint and primer. Color is going to be Flag Ship Blue. Got an electrical panel too. It was the first of a few expensive days I am sure I will have in restoring this boat.

Got a 25hp Mercury tiller for it the other day as well. Gotta sand and repaint the cowling and resticker and the lower unit is a gray mariner lower unit so gonna paint that to match as well. Luckily I've got a few good helpers for these projects I take on.


----------



## JRyanL (Aug 15, 2009)

Hit 30mph with the Merc 25hp before I ran out of water before I could hit full throttle. I was in a small lake that is complletely encage in sea wall. Didn't wanna tangle with the concrete. Boat planes at 12mph and slides a little with turns over 22mph from what I can tell.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

looks cool.   Slightly different lines than the one I had, but far more similarities for sure. Mine certainly served me well for all the inshore fishing I ever did with it, which was a lot. As you'll discover, its a very versatile and seaworthy (for its size) design.

I had a 40hp on mine for 99% of the time I had it and was more than enough power for most of the way I fished it, but the extra energy was welcome on those live bait trips using a 3/4 full 22 gallon live bait well on board. 

When I switched to the 25hp Tohatsu last year it went from about 32-33mph top-end down to around 28mph. That was with a couple of guys and nominal gear, more heavily loaded or with a 3rd adult it would take a bit to get on plane and then top out around 24-25mph. With the 25 it was pretty much a 2 man rig. Sounds like you're getting a little better performance out of your setup. But I suspect those numbers will come down a bit as the loading goes up. 

They are great little skiffs though and I'm sure you'll get a lot of enjoyment out of that one. Best of luck with it.


----------



## JRyanL (Aug 15, 2009)

Gotta agree. This boat is light as a feather right now. There was literally nothing else in the boat. I may bump up to a 30hp and add tilt and trim with a side console. I was kinda wanting to do tiller but my father in law is a bass fisherman and is my main help with this project. Ofcourse since he has a $40000 boat he wants to see me add every luxury imaginable to this little skiff. Still haven't made up my mind on that one. Kinda scary adding all that $$ to a 12'. I wanna use the boat for a while, but I'm afraid I'm gonna take a huge hit if I ever go to resell it and have too much $$ in it.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> I'm gonna take a huge hit if I ever go to resell it and have too much $$ in it.


No, not true! Think about how many times you take the boat out to fish or just ride around.
Now, think about how much it would cost to rent a boat to do the same thing.

http://www.catalina.com/rent-a-boat.html

Now all you have to do to justify the money you've spent,
is multiply the number of trips you make times the daily cost of a rental
and that's how much money you've saved!     

I go out on an average of once a week,
so 52 weeks x $150 (4 hour trip) = $7800
See, building my own has already paid for itself!


----------



## JRyanL (Aug 15, 2009)

I guess that's true Brett. But at any given time I usually have 3-5 boats I could just take out instead. LOL. Nonetheless, I am gonna do it right. Just haven't decided if my definiton of right is best for the boat. We'll see.


----------

